# Planning to adopt a kitty but I have a lot of dogs



## jeandecker76 (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello, guys. 

So I am planning to adopt a cat but my worry is that I have 8 dogs at home. My dogs are very friendly and loving though I just don't know how they would react to a new cat... 

Is it possible for them to be comfortable with each other? I'm scared that I'll only cause stress to the cat. 

Thank you!


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

Speak to some smaller local rescues. They may have the expertise to assess your dogs and will be able to suggest a cat that would be comfortable with dogs. It may take a while, as they won't necessarily have the right cat waiting, but if one comes up they know you're there. Be prepared to keep an open mind about the age and personality of the cat - you may end up with an older ex-street cat, who isn't super friendly to humans but ends up being the boss of the dogs, for example! 

Your vet might also be able to point you in the right direction for assessment for your dogs. Some terrier types just want to chase cats, even if they don't necessarily intend to harm them. 

Some dogs and cats do live happily together and become good friends, especially if they grew up together. Most that I've encountered tend to come to an agreement where they mostly just ignore eachother.


----------



## jeandecker76 (Jul 31, 2020)

Babyshoes said:


> Speak to some smaller local rescues. They may have the expertise to assess your dogs and will be able to suggest a cat that would be comfortable with dogs. It may take a while, as they won't necessarily have the right cat waiting, but if one comes up they know you're there. Be prepared to keep an open mind about the age and personality of the cat - you may end up with an older ex-street cat, who isn't super friendly to humans but ends up being the boss of the dogs, for example!
> 
> Your vet might also be able to point you in the right direction for assessment for your dogs. Some terrier types just want to chase cats, even if they don't necessarily intend to harm them.
> 
> Some dogs and cats do live happily together and become good friends, especially if they grew up together. Most that I've encountered tend to come to an agreement where they mostly just ignore eachother.


This is helpful! It's really something I have to research and consult about. Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Honestly, with 8 dogs I wouldn’t.

Too much potential for a lot of hassle and the poor cat could be overwhelmed and quite stressed.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I wouldn't even bother trying if I'm honest. Cats are unpredictable and with that many dog personalities to fit in with it would be unfair on the cat.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have to agree with @Lurcherlad and @MilleD I used to have a lot of dogs but it was only once we were down to our last one who had actually been bred by a friend who also bread cats that we felt it was safe to bring a cat into the family.
It just isn't worth the risk .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Has an account just been deleted??


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MilleD said:


> Has an account just been deleted??


Yes. Spam with no relevance to the thread


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Yes. Spam with no relevance to the thread


Ok. Thought I was imagining things!


----------



## jeandecker76 (Jul 31, 2020)

Yes. I've thought about it and I'm not going to risk the mental health of the cat. Thank you so much, guys!


----------

